# Your Old English game!



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Want to see everyone's flock! I just posted a million pics (and one accidental one I got on the Internet) of my flock! Check it out  I really want to see other old English game and old English game bantams!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

this is my clydach clocker bantam.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

rob said:


> this is my clydach clocker bantam.


Is that your only roo?


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

This was my boy Charles, taken out by coyote 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

And another pic.


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Hubbard25 said:


> And another pic.


Forgot to mention he's OEG


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Here's my D'uccles!!


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Hubbard25 said:


> Forgot to mention he's OEG


Wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

My little guy dartanian oeg!


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> My little guy dartanian oeg!


I love his colors!


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

My oegb!!!!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Very pretty birds yessi, I recently got into oeg, but I love them.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> Very pretty birds yessi, I recently got into oeg, but I love them.


They're beautiful!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yessi_boo said:


> Is that your only roo?


she's a hen.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 2 others, a white silkie and a sussex


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> They're beautiful!


Yes they are, such a variety. There is an oeg for everyone.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry Hubbard about your rooster. My Calico Silkie rooster Oscar got eating by a fox last week. 
It is upsetting. 
Rob, I love your hen! She seems like she could be moody?!
I don't have any of this breed but I like looking at everyone else's!


----------

